# BFN as expected for Anna1971



## anna1971 (Jun 14, 2006)

hi all,

Did the test early this morning, straight negative as expected. Feel just very very sad now. Have to wait a few days for the lovely AF to come. Rang hospital. Senior Nurse was nice. Said  I was allowed to ring and request my next and final FET  (two embies left) if I wanted to, but no guarantee that I would be allowed to start again next month, so many waiting for treatment. After that we have to go private.

Don't know if we should take a break, feel totally drained by all the drugs and all the emotions.
Didn't really have any symptoms at all this time, so I knew. 
Am going out to buy loads of junk food, and chocolates and will be having several glasses of red wine tonight! My partner has been so lovely, so hard for him as well. One year and  3 IVF attempts. maybe I need a break.

all the best for all of you ladies testing in the next few days.


xxx anna 1971


----------



## littlelizzy (Mar 15, 2006)

Anna,

So sorry you got a  .

Have blown you some bubbles and here are some hugs   

I hope you manage to try again next month and enjoy your junk food and wine, while you can.

Love Liz


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

Anna so sorry to hear you had a bfn Hun sending you big hugs

love lea-Anne xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Am so sorry Anna!! I hate whay IF does do us and how the body we think we know fools us everytime.

Blown you some bubbles hun, hope you feel better soon!


----------



## anna1971 (Jun 14, 2006)

Liz, Lea-Anne and Sailaice,

Thanks for good thoughts and bubbles. Feel a bit better now! One day good things will happen for all of us.

xxx anna71


----------



## SpookedOut (Mar 18, 2005)

Anna, I'm so sorry. take care of yourself.

SpookedOut


----------



## shara (Jan 31, 2006)

to you anna, so sorry this cycle did not work out for you 

please take care and sending you     that you will be feeling stronger soon

shara


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Anna ~ really sorry hun, wish that you had got better news 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi Anna71

Am so sorry to hear your news,  
sending you lots of love and hugs
   

Take good care, look after yourself and your fella
Blowing you lots of bubbles
   

love and hugs
Maria Christina xxxxxxxx


----------

